# Genetic Question. What are my birds, truly?



## talley'stiels (Dec 24, 2011)

I bought a pair of Cockatiels that I know nothing about other than what I can see. I've raised birds for years, but also been out a few years. I purchased a heavy pied male and a whiteface/Pied hen. The first clutch, my only baby came out as a Cinnamon pearl and my first baby from the second clutch, only 4 weeks apart, appears to be a whiteface mutation. It has solid white down. So, my question is, what do I have? He is obviously Pied and it's a given that he hold both the pearl and the cinnamon genes, but is he also split to WF? I mean, he would have to be wouldn't he? Also, what are my other possible chick mutations? I was expecting nothing more than grays and pieds, i've already been pleasantly surprised!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Posting some pix's of the birds in question would help.

As to the chick...in order to get a visual WF baby both parents must have the gene so the Pied male sounds like he is split to: WF, cinnamon and pearl, The Cinnamon pearl baby would be a female, and split to WF and Pied.


----------



## talley'stiels (Dec 24, 2011)

Just what I figured, thanks. I knew it would make the first chick a female, but I wasn't sure how the pied and WF would play into what genes she carried, so that helps. So, how would state his mutations. Pied/Cinnamon/Pearl/WF....? Something about that just seems off to me.


----------



## talley'stiels (Dec 24, 2011)

Also, is it possible that I could get some Cinnamon WF mutations of any sort?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So you would call him a pied split to cinnamon, pearl, and whiteface. 

and yes it is possible to get WF cinnamon variations ( would be females) from them.


----------



## talley'stiels (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesomw!!! Thanks!!!


----------

